# Cabin from the ashes



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay I previously posted that our deer cabin burned up from a lightning strike, and have posted pics under the tread FIRE FIRE 2.

We have started rebuilding and will post pics as we go, we will try to post pics and tips, hopefully this will help others when building cabins.

We are starting with a metal base with skids that are 6' 3" apart and they are tall enough to allow the floor of the cabin to be above the rails of our lo-boy trailer. The 2"x6" sub frame is bolted to the metal skid, we then stapled down a radiant barrier, and topped with 3/4" decking. 

Also we are looking for materials on the cheap or free: like metal exterior door, windows, 20-30 gallon electric water heater, shower stall, commode,
sink, and lumber !!!!!
Terry


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Looks like a good start. I can't help you with any materials but good luck.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Looks like you have it going your way.

Charlie


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Cool. You've got the foundation down so now all you have to do is raise the walls and get it done.

Good luck!

TH


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*Cabin from Ashes*

Okay we worked thru the drizzeling rain all day Saturday to get most of the framing completed, The other two guys had to work Sunday, so I worked a little on Sunday with the help of my oldest Daughter.
I want to give a big thanks to Ronnie Yate of Yates Construction.
Also we had a little extra help from our youngest Deer hunter !!!!


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay we spoke with a few other do-it-selfers and they suggested we put tar paper on our new cabin, so we did, and finished putting all the tin on this weekend. We need to pick up a few more items from The Metal Depot to finish putting on all the trim.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

looking good


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Looks good. Is it gonna be sturdy enough to tow?


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

If you're going to do something, do it right, and you're definitely doing it the right way !! Good job !!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice job on the cabin!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Great job on the rebuild.

It should be appropriately named the Phoenix Lodge!! 

You might even see if you can get someone to paint one of these on the side.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

If you need material for the inside walls I have plywood and osb posted in the hunting classifieds


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks nice! I have a double cast iron sink that I just took out of my kitchen. Your more than welcome to it


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

TXPalerider said:


> Great job on the rebuild.
> 
> It should be appropriately named the Phoenix Lodge!!
> 
> You might even see if you can get someone to paint one of these on the side.


I like it....

deer camp competition/thread?


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

The walls are bolted to the floor and the floor frame with carriage bolts and lag bolts. The walls are off set 3/4" from the outside frame so the metal screws into the bottom 2X6 floor frame and the 1X4 runners going across the wall studs. We were up on top putting the roof on more than strong enough for the trip back to the lease.

Thanks for the donations items, we have, a sink, hot water heater, commode, plumbing items, and electrical. 

We will be putting up paneling on the walls to try and save on the weight.
Were trying to get finished and back to the lease before youth weekend. My Daughter said were NOT going back to the TENT !!!!!!

Maybe we can get an artist to paint the Phoenix on it !!!!!!! Good one !!!!!


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*Cabin from Ashes*

Okay, we've got all the plumbing pretty much done, shower installed, all the wire pulled, breaker box in, cold water heater and all the insulation in. (ceiling included)
We have a 12 volt pump from our old water tank which is mounted under the floor. We will be putting up the ceiling and paneling tomorrow along with finishing out the bathroom.

Daughter said get a move on !!!!!! she's counting down days to youth weekend !!!!


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

great job,, what kind of sheathing material is that on the shower walls?


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Nice Job, Looking forward to the pics of the finished product.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

dadsaid said:


> great job,, what kind of sheathing material is that on the shower walls?


 Looks like f.r.p.


----------



## wacky-worm (Mar 10, 2008)

sharkbait-tx70 said:


> Looks like f.r.p.


That is correct. We have some plastic trim and plenty of calk to finish out the corners.


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

We will be trying to finish a lot of stuff in the next 2 weeks.The Cabins going to the lease on Oct. 23rd. We will finish trimming out and a little more plumbing this weekend. The Master Contractor is working on building the Bunk Beds at his house!!!! 
We will probably finish the sink and counter tops at the lease.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

Lookin good.....Ready for some stinky,dirty,bloody hunters.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm Impressed,Looks great !


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*New Pics and finished (I think)*

Okay 2coolers, our rebuilding got a little side tracked during deer season, we managed to finish during the season.We still have to add a few things like a ladder for the top bunks, Kids gripped all weekend about that 4 foot step ladder for the top bunks !!!!! We plan on rebuilding the porch and awning this spring, we had worked enough on this project for now.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Warm and dry,


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Looks good to me. The best part is, it's obviously being used.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

SWEEEEEET ! So whats the price tag on something like that ? I'm gonna be building something like that this summer......


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

The fact you have your young man involved, way to go!


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*Cabin*

We spent about $5000.00 we also had some materials donationed that would of added about $500.00. Now after construction, we could have done a few things different and maybe cheaper. 
It was a more than we expected to spend but once we started we were kinda Pot committed and ALL-IN !!!! 
Besides we've all been deer lease camper shopping if you know what I mean. (Mostly Junk)


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

No kidding, especially now people want big money for JUNK ! 5k is more than i want to spend, but you know its done right.


----------

